# Datenbankstruktur erstellen



## freakdings (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage zu einer Datenbankstruktur.
Ich habe jetzt schon zwei Tage lang versucht diese daten zu normalisieren; leider ohne erfolg.
die tabelle dient dazu eine inventar-datenbank für pcs und deren hard- und software anzulegen.
dazu hab ich folgende informationen:

computername,benutzer,standort,firma,prozessor,taktfrequenz,arbeitsspeicher, festplatte,software,software-version

mein problem an der ganzen sache ist, dass jeder pc unterschiedliche software hat.
für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Julian Maicher (15. Juni 2005)

Dann mach doch für die Zuordnung der Software zu den Computern eine m:n-Beziehung.

```
[tblComputer]
computerID
...

[tblCompSoft]
computerID
softwareID

[tblSoftware]
softwareID
```
So kann du über die Tabelle tblCompSoft den Computern mehrere Software zuweisen.


----------



## Ahnungsloser8000 (15. Juni 2005)

Also für dein Problem mit der Software würde ich dir folgendes vorschlagen.
Erstelle für Software eine eigene Tabelle mit den Feldern Softwarenummer (Primary Key), Softwarename und Softwareversion.
Dann brauchst du noch eine Tabelle ist_installiert mit zwei Feldern. Diese zwei Felder sind die Primary Keys der Tabellen Software und Computer.
In dieser Tabelle ist_installiert hast du also nur die Informationen drinstehen auf welchem Rechner welche Software installiert ist.
Das sollte dein Problem mit der Software beheben.

Möglich das du mit de Hardware auf ähnliche Probleme stösst, dann kannst du das aber ähnlich regeln.

Hoffe das hilft dir erst mal weiter.


----------



## hpvw (15. Juni 2005)

Die Lösung für Dein konkretes Problem wurde ja bereits genannt, daher ein paar Dokumente zur Normalisierung und zu Beziehungen:
Wikipedia
http://v.hdm-stuttgart.de/~riekert/lehre/db-kelz/chap4.htm
http://v.hdm-stuttgart.de/~riekert/lehre/db-kelz/chap5.htm#Chap5.1

Gruß hpvw


----------



## freakdings (15. Juni 2005)

Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe.


----------

